

5 reasons why I'm not using Jelly - chmars
http://philbradley.typepad.com/phil_bradleys_weblog/2014/01/5-reasons-why-im-not-using-jelly.html

======
OafTobark
Amen. I thought the idea sounded ridiculously stupid to put mildly but
downloaded the app to give it a try giving them the benefit of the doubt as
clearly my opinions do not dictate whether or not an app succeeds but even
after giving it a go, I can't say my opinion is any better. If anything, my
attitude towards this implementation only got worse.

